# Spouse Visa - Tenancy Agreement



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

My fiance (Russian) is currently living here with me in the UK on a UK Fiance (Marriage) visa and when we applied for this Fiance visa we needed to show the Tenancy Agreement for this rental property we live in.
We are getting married in 3 weeks.
Do we need to show this tenancy agreement again during the application for her Spouse Visa once we are married? We intend to apply for this Spouse Visa as soon as we are married.
Reason I'm asking, is that the current tenancy agreement is only in my name, and we have found out that to add my fiance's name to the tenancy agreement will cost £60 with the letting agent.
Just need to know how important this is for the application and whether we should go ahead and change the tenancy agreement to show both names?


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, I believe you will still need to confirm your accommodation when you apply for FLR, but having her name on the tenancy should not be an issue. Is the landlord/letting agent able to confirm in writing that it is ok for her to reside at that address? That would be helpful also.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

signifi said:


> My fiance (Russian) is currently living here with me in the UK on a UK Fiance (Marriage) visa and when we applied for this Fiance visa we needed to show the Tenancy Agreement for this rental property we live in.
> We are getting married in 3 weeks.
> Do we need to show this tenancy agreement again during the application for her Spouse Visa once we are married? We intend to apply for this Spouse Visa as soon as we are married.
> Reason I'm asking, is that the current tenancy agreement is only in my name, and we have found out that to add my fiance's name to the tenancy agreement will cost £60 with the letting agent.
> Just need to know how important this is for the application and whether we should go ahead and change the tenancy agreement to show both names?


You need pretty much all the same documentation for FLR (M) as you did for the fiance visa. Your fiance's name doesn't have to be on the tenancy agreement however you will need a letter from the landlord giving your fiance permission to live there with you.


----------

